# Weird vision outside



## feron100 (May 27, 2015)

I've had Dr as a result of mdma for almost 2 years now and I was just wondering if Anyone else thinks there vision just looks of or weird when looking at things outside , I only get this feeling when I'm outside and it is my last symptom of dp Dr but it is the first thing I noticed when I got Dr ages ago just was wondering if this is similar to what others have got and if anyone has cured this as well. It's just like everything outside looks off and weird.


----------



## YoungKidWithDP (Jun 2, 2015)

All I can say its a symptom but my vision I find the worst part about dp and it looks like I'm in a dream when I go out side


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

Because there is alot of information outside that can be unfamiliar and the brain sees it as a threat. By gradually adapting to the outside and not reacting on it with fear, your brain will stop dp-in your and you will get over it.

Just get more outside and don't be afraid, it's all in your head, it will go away.


----------



## feron100 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the help Its just odd that it's only outside i get the feeling


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

It's not odd, it's obvious. Try going to a strange home, you'll feel the same.


----------



## feron100 (May 27, 2015)

It's weird it's like it's worse when it's brighter outside so I dunno if it's to do with my eyes being more sensitive


----------



## feron100 (May 27, 2015)

It also doesn't feel like anxiety is causing this anyone help


----------



## YoungKidWithDP (Jun 2, 2015)

It is anxiety your mind is at such a high state of it and Depersonalization has its own anxiety


----------



## feron100 (May 27, 2015)

Ok I suppose I know what you mean


----------



## feron100 (May 27, 2015)

But it don't feel like it's anxiety that's causing it just feels weird and fuzzy


----------



## YoungKidWithDP (Jun 2, 2015)

That's what Dp/dr is it's just a feeling now I know it's so hard to not think about how much you don't like the feeling and asking your self why you feel this way what you got do is just let it go and you will recover give it sometime


----------



## feron100 (May 27, 2015)

Ok thanks a bunch


----------



## feron100 (May 27, 2015)

also does anyone else's dp not feel like anxiety anyone??


----------



## Wheepey (May 14, 2015)

I wont feel anxious but I'll get palpitations a lot and show any signs of an anxious person but wont feel anxious if you know what I mean... I just don't feel human, feel completely off and that I'm viewing everything from a different perspective, Also when I speak I won't feel like it's actually me talking I feel like only have of me is in a concious state.


----------



## feron100 (May 27, 2015)

Yeh I don't get palpatations but I know what you mean


----------



## dhodson84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah i get the same, worse when outside and when I'm at work(big supermarket) hard to explain how things don't seem quite right like you are not quite seeing the depth etc of the real world. I agree it doesn't feel like anxiety, like more permanent. But i suffered with it really bad 4 years ago, for months i felt like this, i went up a mountain and this feeling was with me 100% of the time so i thought if not even climbing a mountain can stop me thinking about it nothing can, so it must be permanent! But as the months past i slowly started to see the world as i used to and i gradually got better. I could go anywhereand do anything without thinking about it and loved life again. Unfortunately i have it back after i scarred my throat so suffered really bad anxiety i couldn't get away from. So my mind is stuck in derealised state again. But as i showed before it can and will get better if you stay positive and live your life the best you can. Just got to get through these bad days best you can until you see the first signs of seeing and feeling how we used to and then make sure we take it 

Hope this helps
Dave


----------



## feron100 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks it just seems a lot worse as it was drugs that did it for me


----------



## dhodson84 (Oct 19, 2011)

I guess most of us think theirs is worse than others. Mine is scary as hell


----------

